# Gigabyte X58A-UD7 Testing



## sno.lcn (Mar 29, 2010)

First I owe Gigabyte an explanation for taking so long to get this review written up.  The truth is, Gigabyte products always take me the longest time to review because they’re so much fun to use.  I often forget I’m supposed to be writing a review, and get completely sidetracked.  I’d like to thank Angela at Gigabyte for being so patient with me taking my time to publish results any time she sends a product to me for testing.

GOOC 2009 (Gigabyte Open Overclocking Championship) was the first time I overclocked on the X58 platform, and I haven’t done so since then.  P55 got in the way, and although I’ve been having a blast with it over the past several months, something has been missing.  I realized just what that was when Gigabyte sent me their X85A-UD7 for testing.

*First impressions*

*Specs and Features*


 CPU: Core i7, LGA1366
 QPI: 4.8GT/s, 6.4GT/s
 Northbridge: Intel X58
 Southbridge: Intel ICH10R
 Memory: 6 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 24 GB of system memory
 Memory frequency: DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules
 Audio: Realtek ALC889 codec
 LAN: 2 x RTL8111D chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)
 2x PCI Express slots running at 16x
 2x PCI Express slots running at 8x
 2x PCI Express 1x slots
 1x PCI slot
 Multi-Graphics technology: Support for 2-Way/3-Way ATI CrossFireX™/NVIDIA SLI technology
 Up to 10 USB 2.0 ports: 6 on back panel, 4 internal
 2 USB 3.0/2.0 ports on back panel via NEC chip
 6x SATA 3GB/s connectors supporting RAID 0, 1, 5, 10, via ICH10R
 2x SATA 6GB/s connectors supporting RAID 0, 1, via Marvell 9128 chip
 2x SATA 3GB/s connectors supporting RAID 0, 1, and JBOD, and 1x IDE connector, via Gigabyte SATA2 chip
 2x eSATA 3GB/s connectors on back panel, via JMicron JMB362 chip
 1x floppy drive connector via iTE IT8720 chip


Here we see packaging typical of high-end Gigabyte products.  Product features cover the oversize box, and the front flap opens to reveal the motherboard inside.  The board resides in a clear plastic shell, while the huge assortment of accessories have their own separate box, hidden behind it.






























Opening the box, we see the X58A-UD7 nestled comfortably in a clear plastic shell (like most top-end Gigabyte boards) with the SilentPipe chipset cooler add-on.




And a closer look at the SilentPipe assembly.  The X58A-UD7 heatpipe assembly has options for air or water cooling.  For users taking the air cooling route, this is easily mounted with a little thermal paste and four screws.










*Included Accessories*

 User manual, installation guide, Smart 6 manual, driver disc
 I/O shield
 4x SATA cables
 1x PATA cable
 Tri-SLI bridge
 Flexible SLI cable
 eSATA bracket and cables









And finally, the motherboard pictures.  Typical Gigabyte color scheme and all the component cooling hardware you’d expect on a board like this.




Located next to the memory slots, we find a nice, big onboard power button, along with a smaller reset button.









The first thing you notice on the lower right corner of the board is the huge heatsink covering the ICH10R.  Located in this area are ten total SATA ports, the battery, a PATA connector, front panel connectors, two USB headers, and an onboard debug LED.  If you don’t own a debug LED (or POST code reader), and your motherboard doesn’t have one built in, you need to order one.  They’re absolutely essential for troubleshooting, and I always have one on hand when overclocking.



















In the expansion slot area, we have two PCI-E slots at 16x, and two at 8x.  There are also two PCI-E 1x slots, and a single PCI slot.














Now on to the CPU socket area.  The X58A-UD7 features 24-phase power, as you can see by the crowded socket area.  Insulating around all of it for liquid nitrogen cooling was a bit more time consuming than some other boards, but well worth it.




And a closer look at Gigabyte’s SilentPipe cooling solution.   These pictures are only for the top half, because there are several pictures showing the ICH10R portion above.






Read the rest of my review and testing results *HERE*.  (Overclockers.com link)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

i tested a x58a-ud3r this weekend and its got the same exact bios as the ud7.

i tested with gulftown x5677's and maxed out at 4.8ghz on air. 

these boards are great!


----------



## willslick (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice write up. I will be starting a UD7 build in the next few weeks. I am not very skilled but it will be fun to see how far I can take my i7 920 DO. 

Will


----------



## douglatins (Mar 30, 2010)

I would get that one, if my eyeballs didn't get magnetized for a Classified or the RIIIE.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 30, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I would get that one, if my eyeballs didn't get magnetized for a Classified or the RIIIE.



Honestly after having as many ASUS and GB boards as I've had, and only one eVGA board, my favorite is GB, always given me the best results.  Can't wait to see your results sno.lcn


----------



## cyriene (Mar 30, 2010)

I just ordered one of these today. I look forward to playing with it next week!


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 30, 2010)

The bios was just updated again, a few days ago..  It's up to f6.  The best bios yet for overclocking and voltages.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2010)

wonder if my ud3r can use the ud7s bios?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 30, 2010)

i'm just debating on whether to get an i7 980x and if i'll need to get the bios updated first with the i7 920 in place, i'll have to check my suppliers revision numbers on this board first i suppose as buying two processors would cost me over £1000  or 1505 US$


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 30, 2010)

777 said:


> No dis-respect mate but Ive had this mobo nearly 5 months Its a bit late to be reviewing stuff thats been out for 6 months dont you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? You trash a review and another member for no good reason? Many reviews don't come out until 6 months to a year after release. All depends on when reviewers receive the goods. It seems to me, you wasted 10 seconds of my life by reading your derogitory post. Please stop.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2010)

late reviews often reflect the boards persona better because the bios has had time to mature.


----------



## willslick (Mar 30, 2010)

I have read all of the early reviews of the UD7. I am very interested to see what this board can do with the latest BIOS
Will


----------



## ERazer (Mar 30, 2010)

777 said:


> No dis-respect mate but Ive had this mobo nearly 5 months Its a bit late to be reviewing stuff thats been out for 6 months dont you think



seriously? dude chill, if u had the mobo x5 months ago wer ur review then?

IMO gj on the review, might grab this mobo


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 30, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> late reviews often reflect the boards persona better because the bios has had time to mature.



Agreed, This board came out with the intention of future hardware compatibility.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 30, 2010)

People hate criticism on this forum it seems XD Gets taken out of hand and out of context.

Anywhom!

I care not if super pipe works well, it looks freaken awesome.

I want!

but on an Asus board please XD


----------



## sno.lcn (Mar 30, 2010)

Last time I checked, people are still buying X58 boards, making this just as relevant to a new buyer as it was 6 months ago.

Since this board came out, I've been far too busy reviewing five or six p55 boards, a few graphics cards, and a pile of other hardware. Haven't really had the time for this until now.  That's why Gogabyte sent this after letting me finish testing several of their p55 boards


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2010)

Sno.lcn, great review man. All ways love the flow of your mobo reviews. 

Now sell it!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 30, 2010)

hey buddy


----------



## ERazer (Mar 30, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Sno.lcn, great review man. All ways love the flow of your mobo reviews.
> 
> Now sell it!



sell it to me


----------



## willslick (Mar 30, 2010)

NO! don't sell it yet. I would like to see how the marvel 6gb pans out for you.
question for you SNO. Did you find that the UD7 took a long time to post with the marvel controller on? I read somewhere that the UD7 hangs during post with it on. I hope not I plan on putting two corsair 64g ssd in raid zero on the marvel, for my system drive. Thanks for any input.
Will


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 30, 2010)

willslick said:


> NO! don't sell it yet. I would like to see how the marvel 6gb pans out for you.
> question for you SNO. Did you find that the UD7 took a long time to post with the marvel controller on? I read somewhere that the UD7 hangs during post with it on. I hope not I plan on putting two corsair 64g ssd in raid zero on the marvel, for my system drive. Thanks for any input.
> Will



link please


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2010)

GB board (at least this one) needs three good boots before it boots fast. The new F6 bios is goooood. Low voltage and my F5 problem with lags (during 100 % chruching) is gone. F3 was much better in that respect. No 6gb experience tho.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> link please



All over the web.

Edit: Many of the rewievers complains about slow/hanging boot. When you blue screen/hang/crash the bios has/had some lag in rebooting.

@ willslick:  I did not touch alter the original setting. On/off I don't know. My rig is 100 % chruncing wiht an old 7200 rpm.


----------



## willslick (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry doc I browse and read some much on this stuff I have no idea where I saw it. It may have been a thread here I really don't no.
Will


----------



## willslick (Mar 30, 2010)

mstenholm Do you have the marvel controller enabled in bios? or did you disable it? Thanks
Will


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 30, 2010)

willslick said:


> mstenholm Do you have the marvel controller enabled in bios? or did you disable it? Thanks
> Will



See above. Be avare that RAM timings might not be saved as you punched them in bios version F6. More investigation for my part is needed, but I'm too lazy just now.


----------

